# Vision Racks. Tub sizes. Please help if you have one,



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

If anyone has the V35 or V70 vision, I would be eternally grateful if you could provide me with the dimensions of the floor of the tubs.

The dimensions on the website are at the widest point I assume, but I would like to work out how they compare floor space wise to the 18 and 33L RUBs

Thanks in advance


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Haven't got a tape measure to hand at the mo, but the CB70 tubs are much longer than the RUBS, the V35 tubs are similar to the 18L Rubs.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

That's what I thought, of most interest would be the v35s
's to replace the 18l we use

really hoped for something in between the 18 and 33 though. If you do get a chance to check on the v35s that'd be great.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Found one, floorspace is 18 x 12 inches


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

The rub is 15.5x13. I reckon that little bit more space might just do the trick for what I need (or maybe I'm just convincing myself!?!?!?! Lol)

either way your help is very much appreciated, it gives me the full picture, so thank you very much?

You use the visions yourself? How do you find them? Was going to go pro racks, but the weight of the metal has put me off


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a CB70 and V35 rack, love them both, very easy to move around etc.
Also have a large contico pro rack which is also great, prefer them to the Rubs myself.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Eurorep are getting stock again in a couple of weeks, so I think that's the way to go then as the v35 seems a good size. Can see how I get on with it before changing the bigger ones in a few more months.

Thanks again


----------

